
Bezos Fortune: A Breakdown of the Amazon Billionaire's Assets - spking
https://www.wsj.com/graphics/jeff-bezos-amazon-stake-and-other-assets/
======
donclark
Paywalled? Vague infographic -
[https://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/B3-CX966_201901_S...](https://si.wsj.net/public/resources/images/B3-CX966_201901_SOC1_20190118123506.png)

